
After all these years, we still can't easily vertical align in HTML? - jaequery
This is really just an example of one of many things I am perplexed by as a web developer. It is quite astonishing to me that in year 2016, after over 20+ years of web advancements, we still can&#x27;t easily do things like vertically align HTML elements. I&#x27;m sure there are justifiable reasons but I&#x27;m still baffled nevertheless.
======
hardwaresofton
Flexbox...?

Even if the web moves forwards, there are still some clients that may be
behind. If you have the luxury of only supporting evergreen browsers, then
flexbox could be your solution.

[http://flexboxin5.com/](http://flexboxin5.com/)

